# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Maine shadi kion ki lolzzzz

## Miss_Sweet

Morning: Guys, in future if you do not prepare Breakfast then Taaapaaaaaakkkkkkkkkk.......... 


Evening: If you talk with girls. 
Dishuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm........... 


Night: If you Deny to take her to Restaurant. Pataaaaaakkkkkkkkkk.........................



So Guys think before getting married. Its Better to be Bachelor ... J J 
warna phir kaho gaay "Maine Shaadi kyon keeeee"  :Wink: 
[/img]

----------


## manni9

lol lol,
Well hum koi derte thordi hain,hum tou sirf lehaz kerte hain aur bachi samajh ker chord dette hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Lolzz  :Big Grin:  Leiken wo to nahi bacha samajh kar chorti  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## manni9

hehehe,well meri biwi main ittni himat nahi ho gi  :Big Grin: 
woh tou sooe gi bhi meke ki taraf peeth kerke :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehehe hahaha lolzzz  :Big Grin:  itni darpok biwi hogi aapki :P

----------


## manni9

aur nahi tou kya,munh nahi kholne donga :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha...bechari khana kaise khae ghi  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

injuction ya drip ke zarye :P

----------


## elektra

hehe good 1 miss sweet
keep it up :1cool;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> injuction ya drip ke zarye :P


Is se to behter hai ke aapki koi biwi na ho :P just kiddin

----------


## manni9

areee shub shub bollo kanya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hahah :P

----------


## Sporadic

Araiy naila biwi ki maar bhi tou kismat walon ko milti hai, aur manni9 tou is muamlay mein hai hi bohat khush kismat, rozana breakfast,lunch aur dinner mein is ko yehi inaitain milakarian gi.

Manni tou humara future mein Wahid Murad sabit hoga 

Best of luck manni :givefl;

----------


## Sporadic

> hehehe,well meri biwi main ittni himat nahi ho gi 
> woh tou sooe gi bhi meke ki taraf peeth kerke :P



Chahai us taraf tum sooe ho aur uski peeth tumhari taraf ho tum issi khush fahmi mein rehna kay woh meke ki taraf peeth karkay sooee hai

Kiss tarah kay tumharay khialaat hain,
Tum us ko us kay parents say milnay say rokna chahatay ho, aur agar yehi baat woh kahay tum say tou tumhay is baat per ghussa aata hai, bari dogli nature hain hum males ki hain naa,

Even we should think that she has come to us after leaving her home and family, that family with which she has spent half of life, so we should make her so happy that she consider our home her first home and that home as second home

Lekin kia aap kay is behaviour say woh aap kay ghar ko kabhi apna ghar samjahy gi

Think about this

----------


## manni9

> Araiy naila biwi ki maar bhi tou kismat walon ko milti hai, aur manni9 tou is muamlay mein hai hi bohat khush kismat, rozana breakfast,lunch aur dinner mein is ko yehi inaitain milakarian gi.
> 
> Manni tou humara future mein Wahid Murad sabit hoga 
> 
> Best of luck manni  :givefl;


hehehe,ittna kush na hoiye,aap ki shaadi ho jae phir puchon ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Sun Sep 11, 2005 8:52 pm
> 
> hehehe,well meri biwi main ittni himat nahi ho gi 
> woh tou sooe gi bhi meke ki taraf peeth kerke :P
> 
> 
> 
> Chahai us taraf tum sooe ho aur uski peeth tumhari taraf ho tum issi khush fahmi mein rehna kay woh meke ki taraf peeth karkay sooee hai
> 
> ...


It was a joke  :Embarrassment: ops: ,meri essi majal,na baba,yeh tou film ka diloug tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by faisal_izhaar @ Mon Sep 12, 2005 10:00 am
> 
> Araiy naila biwi ki maar bhi tou kismat walon ko milti hai, aur manni9 tou is muamlay mein hai hi bohat khush kismat, rozana breakfast,lunch aur dinner mein is ko yehi inaitain milakarian gi.
> 
> Manni tou humara future mein Wahid Murad sabit hoga 
> 
> Best of luck manni  :givefl;
> 
> 
> hehehe,ittna kush na hoiye,aap ki shaadi ho jae phir puchon ga



Meri shaadi ki fikr na karain woh tou anqreeb honay wali hai, aur aap befikar rahain mere saath aisa kuch nahi honay wala, meri fiance' parhi likhi hai, wok aap ki honay wali wife ti tarah jahil thori hai jo aap ko itnay thapar marti hai jaisa aap nay pics mein dekha hai

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by faisal_izhaar @ Mon Sep 12, 2005 10:16 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by manni9 @ Sun Sep 11, 2005 8:52 pm
> 
> ...



mujay tou tum mein joke keh ker chup kara dia elkin agar tumhari honay wali biwi nay yeh thread parh lia tou tub tum kia karo gay think that :whistle;

----------


## pinkyraja

> Morning: Guys, in future if you do not prepare Breakfast then Taaapaaaaaakkkkkkkkkk.......... 
> 
> 
> Evening: If you talk with girls. 
> Dishuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm........... 
> 
> 
> Night: If you Deny to take her to Restaurant. Pataaaaaakkkkkkkkkk.........................
> 
> ...


wow really funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ya :P but not for guys  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

had hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kahan hai had  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pinkyraja

> Ya :P but not for guys


yeah right  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

lolz

----------


## Sporadic

:Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## riyas50

this poster is a nice movie

----------


## Miss_Sweet

is this a movie???

----------


## Qambar

pata nahin

----------


## devils ka daddy

yeh kya hai :1cool;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh...is topic mein kio post kiya hai? :duno;

----------


## pam

He guys I cannot see any pics, to bad, I hope i'm not missing to much.

----------


## simplyasir

i cant see the images

----------

